# Anyone completed/understand the IMM 5289???



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello!

I have been here in Canada on the WHP/IEC program since Nov 9 2010. I have had a Canadian partner for 2 years now. I work full time as a Legal Administration Assistant. 

We are in the process of completing the Application for Permanent Residence from within Canada – Spouse or Common-law Partner in Canada class (IMM 5289). 

There is so much information required (understandably). In relation to supporting documentation IMM 5285E, should I have family members and friends of both of us complete proper Statutory Declarations to support and validate our relationship? how much supporting documentation should we provide?

Any tips or advice for compilation of the documentation would be very much appreciated.

Cheers! 

Amelia


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's my understanding that documentation required would be things such as joint rental receipts, joint bank accounts/credit cards, dep't store bills, hydro/gas/water bills. If I was an Immigration Officer I don't think I would accept statements from friends/relatives.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks! I was thinking in addition to our joint bank account statements, leases, bills etc. It asks for separate sheets of paper explaining the dates when family and friends met us, photos, explanation of trips and outings together etc etc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Obviously the more information/evidence you provide enhances your application. Better to send more than less. Send less(inadequate) and your application will be returned unprocessed.
Good Luck.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is that right while in Canada on a WHP visa you can apply for temp/perm residence ? or do we have to fly back out of Canada and apply first then fly back in ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

My BF is Sponsoring me, from within Canada - Spouse or Common-law Partner in Canada class (IMM 5289). We have been together in a Conjugal relationship for over 2 years and are therefore elligible to apply for this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Is that right while in Canada on a WHP visa you can apply for temp/perm residence ? or do we have to fly back out of Canada and apply first then fly back in ?



You would need an employer willing to apply for a LMO which, if granted, would give you a TWP and from there, after a year, apply for PR status.


----------

